
Smart Checklist plugin – tasks organizer built-in in JIRA - ppavlovsky
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/rw-smart-checklists
======
ppavlovsky
It has a simple-to-use interface as well as Markdown support, and it allows
adding details to each checklist item. These and other features help you
structure tasks all through implementation. And it's free!
[https://marketplace.atlassian.com/1215277](https://marketplace.atlassian.com/1215277)

